# Walking problem



## tinfoilwrap (Mar 4, 2013)

He is 8 years old, just notice today he is having problems going up and down the stairs. He have been taking arthritis pills. Any suggestions. Want to help him before it get any worse. Going to take him to the vet this week to see what is going on. I just wish dog lives longer.

Any input will be greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This thread has a ton of good information:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-available-alternatives-work-your-senior.html

Including Adequan.  

I agree with you on your wish. 

Take a look at that thread and see what questions you have. 

I also get supplements at Springtime, Inc. | All Natural Supplements for Horses, Dogs, and People.


----------

